# What is this ?? Blood Stained EWCM ?? UPDATED NEED UR OPINIONS PLS



## Jacey

Hiya

Im 12 DPO and started spotting yesterday evening. Yest daytime I had intense ovulation style cramps and a few other symptoms.

Im not normally a "spotter" and I at the moment I also have some mild to moderate cramping. I went to check my CM and I got a handful lol of super stretchy blood stained CM, it stretched approx 1.5 inches.

My temp dipped yesterday but rose slightly this morning. I tested BFN at 10dpo so presume AF is coming early for me this time but am actually wondering what this CM is?? 

Does anyone know ???
Thanks x


----------



## missisH

it could be implantation bleeding
good luck
x


----------



## Rebaby

It does sound like it could possibly be implantation bleeding hun...of course, it's just a guess and i suppose it could also be early af starting but if spotting is unusal for you then it doesn't seem likely...

Good luck! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Jacey

Thank you both, if its AF then its an extremely short cycle for me am CD27 today and normally average around 33 days sometimes longer. I genuinely dont know what to think anymore where my body is concerned it seems to make it up as it goes along lol. 

Im more inclined to think its an early AF rather than inplantation bleeding, no real reason for that thought though lol, if it was implanation when would be best to test again on the assumption that AF didnt show ?? x


----------



## missisH

try and hold out til your AF is due, if you can,


----------



## angeldust1011

hope you get a BFP!


----------



## Jacey

Thanks both - FF predicts AF on Sat and has done for ages {been no changes etc}, so that would make me 15 dpo if i get that far which i doubt lol. Should be able toresist the urge to test me thinks - feel negative anyhow so am in "whats the point" mode lol


----------



## Jacey

Decided to have a bath as check my cm & cp at the same time {well not literally lol}. My cervix still feels high and soft as it has done for days and the cm is still bloody ewcm and stretched this time to about 3 inches was quite freaky lol, still got a pullling feeling in my stomach which is annoying me now.

Im wondering if it doesnt turn out to be AF or implantation {which i already doubt} IF i may have ovulated again as everything I've googled seems to refer to this happening around Ov time.

Who knows maybe im just wierd x


----------



## missisH

jacey, our bodies are weird, lol
i would still hold out for that BFP


----------



## Jacey

Arent they just !! Well wont rule it out til AF comes - just that annoying waiting game again x


----------



## mum2joe

Hi Jacey, firstly, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I too have had bleeding at Ov time- I've never had it before, but at the grand old age of 36 started with this last month, acompanied by sharp pains.

I went to the doctor & they did a smear & took swabs, but thankfully all came back clear.

Apparently it can indicate that you are super fertile- so rather than be freaked by it (which I certainly was when it first happened) I'm trying to see it as a positive!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jacey

**UPDATED ** NEED SOME OPINIONS PLS x

Since my bath earlier I put on a clean towel just in case AF started. Have had a pulling sensation in my stomach for last few days which is still ongoing.

I just went to the toilet and when I wiped I ve still got this blood stained super stretchy EWCM, nothing was on the towel it was just when I wiped. I wiped again and a lot more came away. It is def bright red blood and when i wipe there is a lot.

Its blood stained but def mucus rather than flowing blood if that makes sense, its not leaking onto my underwear or towel only coming out when I wipe.

Unless its irritation from last nights BDing, I cannot think what else it could be other than an early AF for me. 

I am not sure whether I should now be recording today as CD1 of a new cycle or waiting and seeing what happens, I just dont want to mess things up date wise for possible O during my next cycle

Hope that all makes sense lol, any thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks xx


----------



## booflebump

I dont know what to suggest hun! If AF does arrive but you get this blood stained discharge again after indulging in chicken of a funky nature, it might be worth a check up/smear to make sure you dont have a wee cervical erosion or something going on up there as well. But Im sending positive thoughts that this is going to be a bfp!! xx


----------



## Jacey

Thanks a lot hun x Just not sure if i should be restarting my cycle day from today - will prob just see what happens overnight and in the morning i guess x


----------



## Janiepops

Jacey, I had the exact same thing this week, from Sunday night, right thru to yesterday morning (10-13dpo), and I too was convinced the :witch: was on her way. But I never get spotting either, when she comes I know all about it. So I took this as a good sign, and it was, I got my :bfp: yesterday. 3 times! So you're not out yet, I would test soon!!! xxx


----------



## Jacey

Thanks hun & congrats on ur BFP x

I decided to class it as an early AF anyway as I am bleeding heavier today but still light for me and also the blood is the right colour for AF but is a watery consistency which again is something I've never experienced before. My temp dropped to coverline this morning so I feel 99% certain it is my AF.

The things that have niggled me are the "not usual for me" symptoms that I had, the start of the AF e.g. blood stained ewcm mega stretchy as well as the fact my cycle started with a 36 hour AF again unusual and has ended on day CD26 when I have never ever ever had a cycle shorter than 32 days, normally thet are longer than that.

Im due at docs tomorrow for a medication review so may mention all this and see what they think but am totally baffled by everything. Will see how the next few days pan out and of course can do a test at any time I guess. 

Thanks x


----------



## Janiepops

You should definitely mention it all! It's all a bit strange, and you know your body better than anyone else. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it. 

Good luck, I have my fingers crossed that you may still have good news. Let us know how you get on xxx :hug:


----------



## Jacey

Will do , he gonna earn his money tomorrow lol xx


----------



## Cherry Cherry

I'm in a similar situation to you Jacey. AF is not due until 10th March, but on Tues 3rd in the evening I had stretchy, bloody cm. Went to doc the next day and she basically said wait and see, but she thinks it is unlikely that I'm pg and that it is AF. I am now bleeding but the whole thing just feels weird as I am never that early, and the way it started was different, too. I usually get spotting on the day before AF is due, then full flow blood on the due day, but this wasn't like that. I just don't feel right at all. I think I'm definitely getting too stressed out with this TTC business and need to relax. It just doesn't help when you have friends who say they got pg the first month of trying and go on about how super fertile they are. 
Still getting over the thrush attack from the weekend, too. 

Need a PMA for next month!
Good luck all,
xoxo


----------



## Jacey

Hi cherry cherry how bizzare that ur having similar symptoms too. Like you im totally confused. 
Mine is def more of a bleed than spotting but only minimally more, its looks like fresh blood and when I checked my cervix {during my bath} it was still high and soft and has been like that for days now. 
The other odd thing is the stomach twinges and cramps yet its a super light AF if thats what this is. My boobs are still sore and today I have a horrific taste in my mouth which I had at the start of last week too, keep feeling really hot and having waves of nausea but havent been sick this has been ongoing for a few days too.

Despite all this I still think its AF just a very very very odd one - time will tell I guess x

Hope things work out for you, and try and chillax lol x


----------



## Farie

I get the same as you described before AF ... CM that's blood streaked


----------

